# 2015 Official Alabama Football thread



## Unicoidawg

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Geffellz18

Roll tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## MadMallard

Roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Here we may open 2017 in the new Falcons stadium vs fswho....rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Here we may open 2017 in the new Falcons stadium vs fswho....rtr



that would rock.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> that would rock.



Yep! That should be a fun one to watch right there!  http://247sports.com/Bolt/Report-Alabama-FSU-to-open-2017-season-in-Atlanta-37847311


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Father's Day and Roll Tide Roll!!!

Love yah and miss you Daily Dad!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from Tampa, FL today!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One of my very best friends son and mine have grown up together since birth. Mine is a distance runner, his is a football player. We're both pushing our kids to get their NCAA eligibility forms filled out this summer because as of the last week of August, them starting their Junior years, they can be contacted by College Coaches.

His son is another Nkimdiche plus some. At 15 years old recruiters just knew he was a Junior going into  his senior year, and the best part is he's a HUGE Bama fan. He's taking AP classes and doing well, so Academics shouldn't be an issue. 

The kid is 16, 6'3", 258 benches close to 400 and squats 600 and not an ounce of fat on his body. Every game he is double and triple teamed and still manages to get to the ball. Quarterbacks hate playing against him.

Something to look forward to in a couple of years...

RTR!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide in Delray Beach...

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Golf at Mayport in Jacksonville this AM headed to Alabama to be with my sweet Florence Baby...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr from Gatlinburg


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

First of 12 evenings on the Pond - Brushy Creek - Smith Lake - Houston Alabama...

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

Vacation on the pond - Brushy Creek - Smith Lake - Houston, AL...

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

good job marlin. the best.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Marlin_444

God Rest your tortured soul snake!

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide in the ATL this week...

•••


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide... Back in from Pig Popping in Twiggs and Pulaski Counties... 

The setup...

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Cleburne

Roll Tide!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Wishing you guys good luck this season


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

2 more weeks


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Wishing you guys good luck this season



pfffffttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Rtr!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Almost that time!!! ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

This Badger is here to say "Good luck, boys" (not that you'll need it.)  Only 2 more days.  On, Wisconsin!


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

Roll the badgers


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

The road to 16 starts today

Roll Tide


----------



## Geffellz18

ROLL TIDE!!! Let's get this season started.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Badgers got Rolled

Got a lot of work to do in the secondary

Kicking game is gonna cost us a W I'm afraid this season.  Griffith is still horrible

Henry looked awesome

Drake still fast

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!!

•••


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

30 penalties on the night. Write that off to first game, freshman jitters, I hope. That has got to stop. Other than that, it was good to see the depth of talent on the offense. Defense stepped it up after the half time adjustment also. Lame Kitten seemed to better grasp the concept of when and how to use the strengths of the run, better than last year at least. We'll see how that pans out with stronger opponents later in the season. 

Overall a great 'W' for the Tide!

RTR


----------



## Geffellz18

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Kicking game is gonna cost us a W I'm afraid this season.  Griffith is still horrible



Cannot disagree with this. I Still cannot understand how the best kicker in the nation in HS who was so solid just a couple of years ago can be so inefficient now.


----------



## rhbama3

Initial thoughts on the game last night....
O-line was good: Against a veteran Badger defense they did what they had to do. There were hiccups to be sure but overall i thought they did a great job and only allowed 2 sacks not in garbage time.
Running backs: Henry is a beast. Not only did he run for an 11.3 yd average, he planted a blitzing linebacker with a full head of steam. Love this guy! Drake looks to be fully recovered from the broken leg and while he can't push through a pile like Henry, when he get into open territory, he's gone. Exciting combo to have.
QB's: Coker started out looking  apprehensive but 15/21 passing was a good performance although 3 of the incompletes could have been TD's if they had been on target. Still, he looks very slow in the backfield under pressure. Bateman was 7/8 passing and looks a lot faster scrambling but really couldn' discern much with all the backups in at the time he played.
Receivers: Unlike last year where it was Coop and then everybody else, The ball was thrown to 9 different receivers. This is a big plus in my opinion as the defenses will have to watch everybody and not concentrate on an obvious favored target. 
Rush defense: Gave up 40 yards on the night. Nuff said.
Pass defense: Somebody got some 'splaining to do. We hired a full time secondary coach to fix the nightmare that was last year's main problem.... pass coverage. Instead, we watched the same type of short/intermediate route passes cut us to pieces in the Wisconsin game.  Then, there were at least 6 intermediate/long passes last night where once again, the DB's didn't turn and look for the ball. Ugly.
Field goals: Mystifying, stupifying, pick your adjective. Putrid.
Special teams: Scott has somehow managed to go from a world class punter with a cannon of a leg to a junior varsity transfer walk on. His average last night? 36.8. His average last year? 48. Gotta get your head back on straight, J.K.
Kick and punt coverage was pretty good overall but did give up one good return.
Game one is behind us and we know we got some issues but we also got some big positives.
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Geffellz18 said:


> Cannot disagree with this. I Still cannot understand how the best kicker in the nation in HS who was so solid just a couple of years ago can be so inefficient now.



That ones easy. He isn't getting enough sleep. Those hot Bama girls are keeping distracted and up late almost every night. Such a distraction didn't exist in Calhoun Ga.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That ones easy. He isn't getting enough sleep. Those hot Bama girls are keeping distracted and up late almost every night. Such a distraction didn't exist in Calhoun Ga.



and not in pooland where he came from. time to pull his scholarship and find someone who can get it done. seems like they can find some one who deserves a shot. He got his when his american family rescued him. no need for bama fans and the team to suffer a loss by 6 points and this fool to miss 3 fg under 45 in a game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

Griffith still sucks


----------



## Geffellz18

Ready to Roll!

First home game of the season. Roll Tide


----------



## srb

Looks like a score!


----------



## srb

The game is on sec network...


----------



## rhbama3

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 849584
> 
> Ready to Roll!
> 
> First home game of the season. Roll Tide



Very nice! Wish i was there!


----------



## Geffellz18

Ok, I know it's been official for some time, but Griffith REALLY SUCKS and needs to be replaced. Anyone on the soccer team  will do, even the goalie at this rate!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Geffellz18 said:


> Ok, I know it's been official for some time, but Griffith REALLY SUCKS and needs to be replaced. Anyone on the soccer team  will do, even the goalie at this rate!!!!



Yep. that was a chipshot before halftime and he wasn't even close. 
The whole game has been a mess.


----------



## rhbama3

and Griffith bounces a 49yarder off the goaline. Had it straight though.
Still sucks. 0 fer his last 5 attempts.


----------



## mizuno24jad

Don't know bout you guys but neither qb has impressed me Coker making dumb decisions


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

mizuno24jad said:


> Don't know bout you guys but neither qb has impressed me Coker making dumb decisions



Both look awful

Coker is shameful being a timid 5th year senior.. No confidence in either qb and a sorry field goal kicker to boot.


----------



## rhbama3

That was the worst looking blowout we've seen in a while. Just an overall look of confusion and lethargy all over the place. Jacob Coker and his incredibly slow windup telegraphed his intended target several times and some of his passes were just absolute horrors. He looked scared, tentative, unsure, and at least 4 time he looked at the sideline with his hands in the air. The stats look okay, but there is little doubt that we have two QB's that just aren't very good and a pass defense that is so bad that we gave up almost 120 yards passing in the FIRST QUARTER.
Sure, we can stop the run to a point, but i dread to think what the Ole Miss passing juggernaut is gonna do with our DB's and LB's.
Adam Griffith has continued his 0 fer attempts to make a FG. I don't which was worse.... missing a 22 yard chipshot or the 48 yard attempt that bounced on the 1 foot line. He's got some major worms in his brain. 
Not happy with where we are right now at all. No focus and our depth and their 4 turnovers made the difference today.
Hope for the best, Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

we're a mess right now as far as a passing game goes.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide and adam griffith sucks.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide and yes... Adam Griffith Sux...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This is how you do Amazing Grace. ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Not gonna be missing much hunting this year. 8-4 at best.  Wow


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Saw more highlights and Ryan Kelly got Owned in this game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

A lot of learning opportunities and a lot of experience gained last night, hopefully. Next week is a new team and a new game. 

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Robert Foster out for the year with a torn rotator cuff


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Robert Foster out for the year with a torn rotator cuff



Just saw that.


----------



## Matthew6

after loss no 2 this year (since we will be done as a playoff team), we need to let that young qb from california start every game so that he is ready for the next 3 seasons and play the heck out the freshman running backs and receivers, marginalize Drake and Henry so they can stay another year. use a new place kicker the rest if the year tonly truly play to win all out against Tennessee and Auburn, or if we are trying to ruin someones season like lsu or playing spoiler. use this year and rebuild this censored censored back from the ground up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> after loss no 2 this year (since we will be done as a playoff team), we need to let that young qb from california start every game so that he is ready for the next 3 seasons and play the heck out the freshman running backs and receivers, marginalize Drake and Henry so they can stay another year. use a new place kicker the rest if the year tonly truly play to win all out against Tennessee and Auburn, or if we are trying to ruin someones season like lsu or playing spoiler. use this year and rebuild this censored censored back from the ground up.



And just when do you anticipate this "loss #2"


----------



## rhbama3

5 turnovers led to 24 short field points. Then we got Malzahned for a TD and helmet ricocheted for a TD. That's what hurts so bad. Believe it or not we owned them in the stats and they only had one legit drive for points. You can't give that kind of advantage to a great team. They'll hurt you and they certainly took advantage of every Bama misstep.
 I think the Bateman/Coker debate was settled last night. Cooper looked terrified and then the just throw it up for grabs pass got him pulled. It looks like Coker is our QB, warts and all. I see a lot of frustration and apprehension in our future with his inconsistency but we have no alternative. He has GOT to quit staring down his intended receiver. He did it all night long and the Rebs made him pay for it.
If there is any silver lining, the team never quit.
 Ole Miss's brothers Robert and Denzel? Nkemidche are spectacular. Now you see why Saban tried to recruit them so hard. Also, Laquan Treadwell is the real deal. 
So, where do we go from here?
UGA, LSU and Texas A&M are gonna be stiff competition but i do think we have a chance if our defense can keep us in the game long enough. 
Roll Tide!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> 5 turnovers led to 24 short field points. Then we got Malzahned for a TD and helmet ricocheted for a TD. That's what hurts so bad. Believe it or not we owned them in the stats and they only had one legit drive for points. You can't give that kind of advantage to a great team. They'll hurt you and they certainly took advantage of every Bama misstep.
> I think the Bateman/Coker debate was settled last night. Cooper looked terrified and then the just throw it up for grabs pass got him pulled. It looks like Coker is our QB, warts and all. I see a lot of frustration and apprehension in our future with his inconsistency but we have no alternative. He has GOT to quit staring down his intended receiver. He did it all night long and the Rebs made him pay for it.
> If there is any silver lining, the team never quit.
> Ole Miss's brothers Robert and Denzel? Nkemidche are spectacular. Now you see why Saban tried to recruit them so hard. Also, Laquan Treadwell is the real deal.
> So, where do we go from here?
> UGA, LSU and Texas A&M are gonna be stiff competition but i do think we have a chance if our defense can keep us in the game long enough.
> Roll Tide!


I liked that Saban sent him back out after he got planted like a row of corn by the 300 lber. That shows him you most likely won't get killed and you can survive and do your job, and the coach has faith that you can, even if you did suck the rest of the game, which was mostly Lame Kittens fault for the crappy play calling.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Just got outplayed.  One team wanted it more.  That's how we used to be.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Headhunter1

Bama gift wrapped that game. Kiffen's  play calling didn't help either. Bama will be fine if they settle on 1 QB. The defense is fine. If you watched the game turning the ball over 5 times to an even mediocre team much less one with Ole Miss talent and your chances  of winning are slim. Bama has one game to clean things up and then the heart of the schedule starts. I got faith in my team.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Headhunter1 said:


> Bama gift wrapped that game. Kiffen's  play calling didn't help either. Bama will be fine if they settle on 1 QB. The defense is fine. If you watched the game turning the ball over 5 times to an even mediocre team much less one with Ole Miss talent and your chances  of winning are slim. Bama has one game to clean things up and then the heart of the schedule starts. I got faith in my team.
> 
> ROLL TIDE



I have faith in everything the process and the team is about except one thing, Lane Kiffin. At the end of the game the Ol' Miss Defense couldn't have stopped a granny with a walker from moving down the field. We have 4 plays left and two of the best RB's in the nation, our passing and receiving had be abysmal all night. Maybe I'm delusional, but the old Bama I grew up with would have run it down their throats. This new Kiffin passing game failure has got to stop or we'll never be what we were, and we are stacked this year with talent, it just isn't being used wisely on the offensive play calling. 

RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

Saturday at Brushy Creek on Smith Lake, in Arley, AL - - My Daughter and her new husband


Roll Tide...

•••


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Marlin_444 said:


> Saturday on Smith Lake, My Daughter and her new husband
> 
> 
> Roll Tide...
> 
> •••



Congratulations sir. Does this mean the next step is for  you to become a grandpa in a couple of years? Spoilin them little uns with Alabama outfits makes it all worth it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Saturday at Brushy Creek on Smith Lake, in Arley, AL - - My Daughter and her new husband
> 
> 
> Roll Tide...
> 
> •••



Congrats!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

Griffith's a Calhoun reject


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Roll Tide*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

walk on kicker, sophomore, Raborn arrested for DUI


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> walk on kicker, sophomore, Raborn arrested for DUI



Been a bad day. I had to listen to 20 different people at work ask me "Is it true about Kiffin?" and then this Raborn DUI. Idiots.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> Been a bad day. I had to listen to 20 different people at work ask me "Is it true about Kiffin?" and then this Raborn DUI. Idiots.





Sounds like we've both dealt with idiots today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

anxious to see how the O looks this week with GA game looming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sounds like we've both dealt with idiots today



Viagra


ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Game day 

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

well fellas.. O didn't look much improved


I can see Coker throwing multiple INT's due to him staring the WR down.. hope i'm wrong

next week it gets real again..on the road


----------



## mizuno24jad

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well fellas.. O didn't look much improved
> 
> 
> I can see Coker throwing multiple INT's due to him staring the WR down.. hope i'm wrong
> 
> next week it gets real again..on the road



 Completely agree about Coker, as soon as the ball is hiked he immediately turns to his targeted receiver, hope they fix it before next weekend


----------



## Matthew6

defense played well.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> defense played well.



Yes they did ....A team like GA though will wear them down rather quickly if Coker and the rest of the O doesn't get it figured out. 

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

Those doggies are getting scared


----------



## Marlin_444

Black out time!

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide roll

will Griffith's head be screwed on straight or not this Saturday.. million $ question


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide roll

c'mon saturday


----------



## willc2412

Hope to also see a big performance form Henry.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

time to step it up Offense


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll Tide

The Bull Pups can't tread water that long.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Tonight at 9pm on Sec Chanel, sec storied "in search of Derrick Thomas" airs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Row Tie


----------



## Matthew6

time to kick some mutt tail. rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## JHannah92

Roll Tide.

I don't post in this forum much, but I figured y'all might appreciate this pic of my little bama fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JHannah92 said:


> Roll Tide.
> 
> I don't post in this forum much, but I figured y'all might appreciate this pic of my little bama fan.


Yessir!! Raisin em right. 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Bo Scarbrough looks like a beast


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Beast


----------



## bamajax

Fellow Bama fans going over to Athens Saturday to see the Tide play. Was wandering what is the best place to park to attend game. Being a Bama fan I am sure it will be hostile. I am only 30 to 45 minutes from Athens. Any good advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fairhopebama

Don't know about you guys but I like the idea of going into Athens as an underdog by 2.5. Something we as fans haven't dealt with in a long time and none of the players have dealt with at Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

almost gameday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The Tide is about to come rollin in. Get ready to tread water Dawgies.

~~~ROLL TIDE ~~~


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

it's Gameday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*roll tide roll*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The avatar says it all.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

What a game Coker had.  Wow


----------



## Geffellz18

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr
> 
> What a game Coker had.  Wow




Agreed.....Showed up as a leader today and played an outstanding game. Hats off to you Coker.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

Dogs are in meltdown


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


Dawgs... Woof... Woof...


•••


----------



## 00Beau

Weak schedule, meet a real Defense. Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide

dogs got ROLLED


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*rtr*


----------



## rhbama3

I thought Saban walking over to Jacob Coker and shaking his hand at the end of the game was an outstanding gesture. 
What a performance by the Tide!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> I thought Saban walking over to Jacob Coker and shaking his hand at the end of the game was an outstanding gesture.
> What a performance by the Tide!!!!



Coker earned Saban's respect that day.. Proud of Coker and hope this performance propels him to what everyone said he could be.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Saban's 18th win at Bama vs. top 10 teams


----------



## Gaducker

If someone comes across what time or day they might show the game again let me know.  I had to listen on 750 because we had a band outing and I was tied up all day.  The announcers were less than happy to be doing there job after a touchdown or two and it was like watching a presidential debate.


----------



## rhbama3

Gaducker said:


> If someone comes across what time or day they might show the game again let me know.  I had to listen on 750 because we had a band outing and I was tied up all day.  The announcers were less than happy to be doing there job after a touchdown or two and it was like watching a presidential debate.



The game will be shown at 8pm tonight on the SEC Network if that helps.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

ROLL TIDE

spanked 2015


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3

Great pic, 444!!!
On to Arky!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ro Ti


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Headhunter1

Outstanding game for the Tide!

Oh yeah

ROLL TIDE


----------



## willc2412

give it a year or two but our offense will be unstoppable.  Blake Barnett Bo Scarbrough and Calvin Ridley.  The dynasty isn't over by any means


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Pig Sooey... 

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

TH-UGA Pride

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Beatdown 2015


Rtr


----------



## Backcountry

This has to be my favorite.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Backcountry said:


> This has to be my favorite.



Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide


----------



## rhbama3

Roll Tide salute to Derrick Henry!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Backcountry said:


> This has to be my favorite.



im gonna borrow that as an avatar


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr 

It's game day


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Bout hog slaughtering time

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

we need to give arky a beatdown today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> we need to give arky a beatdown today.



Yes we do. Its been a whole week now since giving the last Beatdown.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## KyDawg

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rtr



Shouldn't you be worrying about Arkansas.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be worrying about Arkansas.



Nope


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Beatdown T-minus 4 hrs and counting


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

time for Big Boy football


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

dog nation in melt down


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Row Tight 

Watched the entire game without my Bama hat on. At 2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter I went and put it on. 

I'm by no mean superstitious,,,,,,,,,,,but dang!!!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Backcountry

Roll tide!!


----------



## Gaducker

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Row Tight
> 
> Watched the entire game without my Bama hat on. At 2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter I went and put it on.
> 
> I'm by no mean superstitious,,,,,,,,,,,but dang!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!



I thought they turned it on with about 3 mins left in the 3rd.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck next week guys!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Good luck next week guys!



What you sayin''


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What you sayin''



Hope you guys win! Roll to another NC no smack here! This is not thread for it I know the rules.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Hope you guys win! Roll to another NC no smack here! This is not thread for it I know the rules.



U know how to skirt the rules


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> U know how to skirt the rules



Just a simple good luck not trying to jinx anything. I knew I shouldn't have posted in here just didn't want it to turn in to something it's not.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Just a simple good luck not trying to jinx anything. I knew I shouldn't have posted in here just didn't want it to turn in to something it's not.





Beat it dog scram


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Beat it dog scram



You got it sir. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused. Again good luck this week!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

another top 10 ranked team coming up//

dogs entering the thread trying to ride coat tails.... rtr rtr rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Brown Silly-ness... Oh and Rammer Jammer!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## rhbama3

Man, the suspense is killing me. Texas A&M with Chavis as DC is a new animal. It doesn't help that our next 3 opponents are all coming off bye weeks before playing the Tide, although to be fair, Bama and LSU are both off the week before.
Back to the Aggies.... our defense will keep us in this game but only to a point. The offensive line will have to contain some cornerback blitzes almost as good as Ole Miss's and give Coker at least a chance to pass a few times. 
Gonna be a wild one and i wish i felt confident about it.
PLEASE don't lt it come down to a FG for the win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I agree RH, our Defense wont be able to keep us in this game forever.. The O is gonna have to figure it out and score some points.. Worried how our DB play is going to turn out this Saturday.. And of course, as has been the case for several years now, definitely don't need the game to come down to a field goal.. Griffith is missing them at no matter the range...

  This game has me a bit worried to be honest.. Especially with Kiffins play calling.. We need to pound the rock and keep their O off the field..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

We match up Awesome against teams like UGA, LSU Akry who are run heavy.. A&M game HAS THE POTENTIAL to be a matchup nightmare...Plus i'm sure this game is circled on their calendar after last years beat down they took..


rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Yep


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide , Texas A&M and Gun Season Saturday!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Great win today guys I knew you guys had it. You should be able to run the table from here on! Good luck!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Great win today guys I knew you guys had it. You should be able to run the table from here on! Good luck!!



you were spot on in your prediction.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> you were spot on in your prediction.



I call them like I see them! Again Congrats on the W!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> I call them like I see them! Again Congrats on the W!



Call me when you see me......

ROLL TIDE ROLL

That was a good win last night. 

It's good to be a Bammer..


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Call me when you see me......
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL
> 
> That was a good win last night.
> 
> It's good to be a Bammer..



Tide rolling!!! Congrats, Bama playing in a league all their own!


----------



## Backcountry

Big win yesterday.  

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3

Great win for the Tide and likely the only one we'll see in our lifetime with 3 pick sixes!
The only big negatives would have to be special teams and the play of Hassenhauer as Kelly's backup at Center. The Aggies absolutely crushed him and our running game with Kelly gone. 
Wasn't happy with the Special teams miscues. Punt return for a TD and a partially blocked punt because the Aggie was untouched heading to the backfield. Stupid.
Now we've got the Vol's off a bye week headed to Tuscaloosa. Let's crush 'em and Roll Tide Roll!
Oh, and prepare yourself for yet another game of Gary and Verne next weekend on CBS. All we need now is Tom Ritter or Hubert Owens for head referee to complete the tri-fecta.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> Great win for the Tide and likely the only one we'll see in our lifetime with 3 pick sixes!
> The only big negatives would have to be special teams and the play of Hassenhauer as Kelly's backup at Center. The Aggies absolutely crushed him and our running game with Kelly gone.
> Wasn't happy with the Special teams miscues. Punt return for a TD and a partially blocked punt because the Aggie was untouched heading to the backfield. Stupid.
> Now we've got the Vol's off a bye week headed to Tuscaloosa. Let's crush 'em and Roll Tide Roll!
> Oh, and prepare yourself for yet another game of Gary and Verne next weekend on CBS. All we need now is Tom Ritter or Hubert Owens for head referee to complete the tri-fecta.



Yep..

Special Teams has been awful for some time now.. I have no idea why Saban keeps Bobby Williams around..


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep..
> 
> Special Teams has been awful for some time now.. I have no idea why Saban keeps Bobby Williams around..



He's fired Bobby before( Miami). Time to do it again. Mel Tucker proves what new coaching can do and  has been a tremendous positive for our DB's with the ball hawking secondary we have now compared to last year.
Williams has been stagnant at player development and execution on special teams for several years now. No other way to describe it.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RO TI


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

woooooooooooo!!


----------



## fairhopebama

What week is it? It is UT week.


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> What week is it? It is UT week.



it is really quiet this week. i truly hate the volsux. I hope Bama gets after the vols this week and gives them an epic beatdown. i would love to see 60 points put up on them and henry get 300 yards. why not.  and i hate the vols if i didnt mention that already.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr 

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide - - Rocky Top!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3

ROLL TIDE!!!!
Crush Tennessee!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck today!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


dogs upset


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Whew!!!

RTR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

2016 schedule 


Sept. 3: vs. USC in Arlington, Texas

-- Sept. 10: vs. Western Kentucky

-- Sept. 17: at Ole Miss

-- Sept. 24: vs. Kent State

-- Oct. 1: vs. Kentucky

-- Oct. 8: at Arkansas

-- Oct. 15: at Tennessee

-- Oct. 22: vs. Texas A&M

-- Oct: 29: open

-- Nov. 5: at LSU

-- Nov. 12: Mississippi State

-- Nov. 19: vs. Chattanooga

-- Nov. 26: vs. Auburn


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Row Tie


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll

Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide

 all you closet bama fans posing as dogs


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3

Roll Tide!


----------



## Geffellz18

Roll tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

I hear Cow Bells in the distance...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Order Restored!!!


Roll Tide

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Order Restored!!!
> 
> 
> Roll Tide
> 
> •••



This........

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Mushroom 



Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll...

Oh Henry!!!

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## fairhopebama

Anybody have a feeling about where the big Oline recruit, Greg Little is going? Supposed to announce today.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## rhbama3

fairhope said:


> Anybody have a feeling about where the big Oline recruit, Greg Little is going? Supposed to announce today.



He postponed his decision. I still see him being a solid Ole Miss commit. I'll be surprised if we flip him.


----------



## fairhopebama

rhbama3 said:


> He postponed his decision. I still see him being a solid Ole Miss commit. I'll be surprised if we flip him.



What I found strange is that he was not going to take his official to ole miss until after he announced. I guess that would make sense if he chose ole miss so you are probably right. Maybe his visit to Bama last weekend has him thinking and that is the reason for postponing.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr from the deer stand


----------



## Browning Slayer

You boys are really starting to look good! You guys would be a complete MONSTER if you had a decent QB... Who is sitting in the stable for you guys next year to replace Coker? Henry has got to be leaving this year too, right?


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> You boys are really starting to look good! You guys would be a complete MONSTER if you had a decent QB... Who is sitting in the stable for you guys next year to replace Coker? Henry has got to be leaving this year too, right?



Henry gone for sure along with most of the defensive line. 
Coker will be replaced by a JUCO transfer to be named later.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> You boys are really starting to look good! You guys would be a complete MONSTER if you had a decent QB... Who is sitting in the stable for you guys next year to replace Coker? Henry has got to be leaving this year too, right?




Yes, Coker sucks something awful...

Henry's a junior but will probably declare for the draft.  We have a 5 star QB (sophomore next year) Blake Barnett, supposed to be the real deal. I expect him to compete.  

Kiffin will be gone so we'll have a new OC.  Losing a lot on the D line.  That'll hurt. Next year will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

sry stingray

rtr


----------



## westcobbdog

saw Drake get hurt, that stinks. Always root for him.


----------



## rhbama3

westcobbdog said:


> saw Drake get hurt, that stinks. Always root for him.



They are saying 3 weeks but i just don't see it unless it was a hairline fracture.  I expect we'll see a Bo Scarborough/Damien Harris show this coming weekend and all starters pulled as soon as possible.


----------



## fairhopebama

went on a couple of other sites today, Auburn and LSU, the rants about Miles and Malzahn is pure entertainment. Thankful we hav Saban and staff.


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> sry stingray
> 
> rtr



What in the world did you say to him to make him quit?


----------



## Marlin_444

Nick Saban at Alabama...

Record is:

Wait for it...

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## rhbama3

Definitely no letdown today.
Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

On to the Iron Bowl folks! 

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Best team in the country


Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Bump for bandwagontrey 


Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Gus Short Bus...

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide, and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr on turkey day


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Turkey day tiders!


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Gobble Wobble Day! 

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide, 5 field goals and 2 touchdowns, to beat Aubum...


----------



## rhbama3

Derrick Henry:  271 yards on 46 carries
Auburn total offense: 260 yards
It sure didn't feel like that, did it?


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3

Not football, but i just saw where the Bama Basketball team just beat Notre Dame 74-73. Always a good thing when the Irish lose, no matter what the sport.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

Funny how there is so much hate for Bama but when a coaching position comes up the first place they look is Bama.


----------



## GAGE

rhbama3 said:


> Not football, but i just saw where the Bama Basketball team just beat Notre Dame 74-73. Always a good thing when the Irish lose, no matter what the sport.



I agree, THWND!



...Had to do it again


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## rhbama3

fairhope said:


> Funny how there is so much hate for Bama but when a coaching position comes up the first place they look is Bama.



This is the first time i feel like we are in real danger of losing most of our staff. Probably kirby, mario cristobal, lane kiffin for HC positions, and even heard Tosh Lupoi and mel tucker mentioned as possible co-ordinators. The word is scott cochran will go wherever Kirby goes.
Lot of distractions when we're trying to make a title run.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> This is the first time i feel like we are in real danger of losing most of our staff. Probably kirby, mario cristobal, lane kiffin for HC positions, and even heard Tosh Lupoi and mel tucker mentioned as possible co-ordinators. The word is scott cochran will go wherever Kirby goes.
> Lot of distractions when we're trying to make a title run.



....


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

herschel who????


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

dogs are irrelevant as always


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

dog fans SEC champions


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Kirby Smart!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide. Funny all the uproar over Henry taking the rushing record from Walker. But, but Walker did it in less games. Henry has 11 yards more in 339 rushes to Walker's 410 rushes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide. Funny all the uproar over Henry taking the rushing record from Walker. But, but Walker did it in less games. Henry has 11 yards more in 339 rushes to Walker's 410 rushes.



Walker who..??


rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

dog fans back 2 back Champions


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...

Derrick Henry Day!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide...
> 
> Derrick Henry Day!!!



This; and thw sec homers riding bama coat rails. Roll Tide and congrats to Derrick on a great year and putting his team first.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Matthew6 said:


> This; and thw sec homers riding bama coat rails. Roll Tide and congrats to Derrick on a great year and putting his team first.



X2 on putting the Team first! 

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

DYNASTY


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr

another Heisman for T-Town



DYNASTY!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide...

The beauty of creating a thread is that you can delete the thread... 

God Bless Derrick Henry!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide...
> 
> The beauty of creating a thread is that you can delete the thread...
> 
> God Bless Derrick Henry!



whatever it takes to quell a liar.  Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck this week! Should be an easy game for you guys St O plays right to the Bama D strength


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide and Merry Christmas to All!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Ho... Ho... Ho...

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy New Year!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Tony Brown sent back to T Town



Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Tony Brown sent back to T Town
> 
> 
> 
> Rtr



He may want to consider transferring or just focusing on track. He has worn the doghouse out since he arrived.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

fairhope said:


> He may want to consider transferring or just focusing on track. He has worn the doghouse out since he arrived.



yep yep


rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## westcobbdog

rt.


----------



## fairhopebama

Glad Tony Brown was sent home. The punt return would have been called back for a block in the back if he was there.


----------



## Marlin_444

That point in the game when we knew it was a Mud Stomp...

Roll Tide Heisman Trophy Winner!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck in the NC game! Us Dawgs are rooting for ya!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

Momma wants #16 and January 11th is her Birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Momma...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Whoo hooooo

Think we got rid of Mel Tucker


Thank you Lord


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

This game is for 10 Penny! 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll my brothers and sisters!!!

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Bama meet up Thurs 1/4 6 PM ish - Taco Mac - Holcomb Bridge... 678-644-5533 - First Round on me - - Roll Tide...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> Bama meet up Thurs 1/4 6 PM ish - Taco Mac - Holcomb Bridge... 678-644-5533 - First Round on me - - Roll Tide...



y'all have fun.. got to work


rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck tomorrow night Bammers! Roll the tigers!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## Old Winchesters

Good luck Bamers, I'm pulling for yall tonight! Should be a great game. Go SEC


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

National Champions again


----------



## Marlin_444

Bama Wins it ALL!

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

congrats guys. roll tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

How sweet it is to be a BAMA fan!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!!!

Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide Fella's. It was like a heavy weight bout out there. I had a bad feeling midway through the 3rd. Glad they pulled it out. There are alot of butthurt people out there because bama is back on top.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## fairhopebama

some facts I saw on another forum.

There were a lot of things that happened last night which were "lost" in the major storylines of the game. Thought I would share some Ive noticed in my reading about the game. Some of these were mentioned even in the broadcast here and there. I know you all probably have MANY more than me. Here are just a few and as I think about the game Ill try to add more. 

1) Derrick Henry became Alabama's career rushing leader with 3,571 yards. He also became only the 5th Heisman trophy RB to also win a NC. 
2) We all were hard on Coker but statically he had a great game- 16-25 335 yards and 2 TDs with a QBR of 77.7 (ESPN). His QBR was 7 points better than Watson's. In the playoffs Coker was 41/55 621 yards 4 TDs 0 INTs. 
3) OJ Howard had nearly as many receiving yards in this game (208) as he did in the nine conference games (SEC Champ included) we played this year. Also, Dabo wore #88 while at Bama and his achilles heel in this game was the inability to cover #88 (Jay Barker mentioned this). 
4) Before 2013 Bama had 0 3,000 yard passers. After last night, we've had three in a row with McCarron, Sims, and now Coker. 
5) Every recruiting class that Saban has signed has won a NC.
 6) Bama finished wth wins over 6 top 25 teams and 9 wins over top 30 teams. 
7) The last second TD by Clemson caused an estimated $10 million shift in Vegas. 
8) TV rating was a 15.8 which is down 15% from last year but WatchESPN saw its biggest night of streaming for a non-World Cup game. 
9) The SEC will conclude the 15-16 post season of 9-2. 7 of the wins were by 21 or more. The SEC has had 7 three times. No other league has ever had more than 6. (not so much about last night but interesting nonetheless). 
10) Clemson had won 51 straight when entering the 4Q. Bama outscored them 24-16 in the 4Q. 

11) Saban has won championships in all four National Championship venues while at Bama. (Pasadena vs Texas, New Orleans vs LSU, Miami vs Notre Dame, and now Glendale vs Clemson)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Gold Ranger

Congrats Bammers on another Championship season!!!!!


----------



## srb

Glad a team from sec won it all....?


----------



## Marlin_444

The best dang football game in the whole dang year.

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


That's how you "pooch kick" dog fans


16 time


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Roll! # 16 in the books!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

What's next for Alabama...

#17   

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## Marlin_444

My New Hat...

ROLL TIDE! 

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> My New Hat...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> •••


gotta get me one of these. rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr Bear


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Great Recruiting Class! Roll Tide


----------



## Jay Hughes

Roll tide roll!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes

Rtr!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Congrats, Bammers!!!!!!!!!

2017 should be epic.


----------



## SpotandStalk

How do yall Bama fans feel about the upcoming season?

Ya'll seem to still be stacking the talent after that 2nd ranked recruiting class. Congrats


----------



## Jay Hughes

SpotandStalk said:


> How do yall Bama fans feel about the upcoming season?
> 
> Ya'll seem to still be stacking the talent after that 2nd ranked recruiting class. Congrats



3 of 4 ranked Bama 1st. That makes Bama the consensus #1.

I like our odds next year. 

Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

another #1 finish..


this is getting boring folks... we own everyone


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide champions.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## KyDawg

Virgil "Bud" Willis who was a Captain on the 1953 Alabama team died Sunday. Willis was a successful coach at Colquit county High and star at Tift county before going to Alabama. I knew Coach Willis personally and he was as fine a man that I have ever met. RIP Coach.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck this season.


----------



## antharper

brownceluse said:


> Good luck this season.



They gonna need it , without the brains of the operation!


----------



## Matthew6

antharper said:


> They gonna need it , without the brains of the operation!



remember that this is an official thread


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------

